# Figuring out and setting goals - beginner



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

Keep them realistic, which means keeping them small. By setting too big of a goal, you set yourself up to fail, or not accomplish it in a set matter of time. 

Right now, a realistic goal would be to figure out posting and steering at the same time. Once you have that down pat, master the canter. 

Local shows don't always follow USEF rules, so don't worry about that for now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sparrowrider (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks! That's a good idea. I just like to have a larger goal in mind and then write down the smaller, measurable steps to get there, if that makes sense.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Maybe start with the end goal, and then breaking down the parts needed to get there. 

Goal: Want to jump
1. Learn to post and steer
2. Be able to W/T/C in good balance
3. Be able to trot & canter in half seat
4. Ground work over poles
5. Jump

There's obviously more in there, and you'll pick up some things more quickly than others, but you get the idea. Every part of riding involves building on some other skill. If you tell your instructor what you ultimately want to do, he or she should be able to develop you a way to get there in steps. Have fun and welcome back to riding.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I like the thought of keeping goals small. AND being open to whatever comes to you lesson by lesson. You might go along great for a few weeks, then something comes up that is a stumbling block, and you will need to back down a bit and deal with what is in front of you. Or, the horse has some behavioral problems one day, so your lesson is how to motivate a stubborn horse (or whatever). Be flexible and be open. Be observant of yourself and the horse. The less you are looking ahead, the more you will see what is here and now, and riding is very much a thing of the here and now. 

However, a nice one year goal would be to do an Intro Level show next Spring. That's just walk trot, but if it's at another locale, you'll be challenged with riding a horse that might be afraid of a new setting, stage fright and all the rest that goes with showing. I think that would be a great goal for next Spring.

Good Luck. Take videos and share them with us!


----------



## sparrowrider (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks!

Tinyliny, that is pretty much exactly what I was wondering but didn't ask very well, I guess :lol: -- what's a good intro to showing? An intro level walk/trot seems like something I could really work towards.

I'll try to get someone to take a video. :lol: Sharing... I dunno!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Great sparrow! YOu will be glad you get videos now because in a year you will have forgotten how hard it was to post when you first started.

I remember when I first started and I had to ride my lease mare a mile to the arena for a lesson. we would trot much of the way and I was all over the place. I would worry that I was going to fall off before I even got to my lesson. Posting required me to actually "think" about it, every step of the way.

Now, I can post without much "thinking" at all. And, for the most part, I can post fairly effortlessly for long periods of time. It is very natural to me now. I so wish I had a video! But I do not.


----------



## nicnacnoo (Sep 8, 2011)

I too have just restarted after about 15 yrs out of the saddle (37 yrs old now) but i too go to a weekly lesson and the rising trot has me stumped lol, riding is deffo not like riding a bike lol. One thing i did find helped was taking my stirupps up another notch.

Although last night my lesson went really well, i felt so comfortable and it all seemed to flow well, that is right up to the end when we do a few cross poles, he decided to refuse a few times, but i managed it in the end. 
I think i need to go more than once a week, an hour just is not long enough for me.

Riding is so exhausting to be yet so relaxing, i stayed and watched the show jumping after my class, i find it very helpful to watch the more experienced riders and their positioning.

I do have more fear though even just on cross poles, children bounce - adults break lol


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

A good goal for you for the end of the year would be probably be to jump very small cross-rails or verticals at a trot. However, you may be farther along or not as far as that by the end of the year, and both are ok. Like others have said, remember to keep your mind open and if you feel like you are stuck on something don't get discouraged. It took me a few months to get my posting right! :lol:

Now, my instructor has a mental list she keeps of things you have to do before you move up to certain things. Here's the one she has for moving up to cantering:
*Be able to walk with and without stirrups
*Stand up in stirrups at the walk and trot'
*Two-point at the walk and trot
*Post on the correct diagonal
*Circle at the trot
*Change directions when trotting
*Be able to post with and without stirrups
*Be able to sit the trot with and without stirrups
*Be able to extend the trot

And there's the unsaid things: Can you do all this with a decent posture? Can you control more advanced horses while doing these things? Etc. 

There's a LOT of stuff that goes into riding. I'd recommend reading a LOT of books. That way not only would you learn more about horses and riding, but you would also be able to set yourself realistic goals.

Before you do entry level showing, ask if your barn has any "Fun" shows. These shows are more for the spirit of it rather than to actually win anything, though they do usually have ribbons and maybe trophies. They don't usually require any special clothes (though you are supposed to dress nicely) or any very special grooming (but you are supposed to make sure your horse is groomed as best as you can). These make some good practice. But, if you have no choice but to do regular showing first:

*Make sure to bring a friend or two. They should preferably know something about horses or be able to learn in about two seconds. These people are your Grooms for the day. They will help you groom and tack up your horse, help keep track of which classes are happening and how many classes there are until your next class, give you a leg up if you need one, give you and your horse last-minute touch-ups while you're mounted and waiting for the other class to head out of the ring, and MORE! I would also make sure these people love you, because it's hard work :lol:. 

*Make sure you know any rules the show may have.

*Make sure you know which classes you are in and how many classes you have to get ready inbetween them. (It's a good idea to try to get the worse of the arena dirt and/or mud off of your horse before you go to your next class if you can). 

*Make sure there is somebody listening to the loud speaker! 

*Bring money. You will get hungry and thirsty.

*GROOMING:*

*Show sheen is my preferred shining spray. Make sure NOT to spray on the saddle area as this makes it very slippery.
*If your horse has white markings, baby powder works nicely for them.
*Baby oil for the ears and around the eyes. 
*A spray bottle full of water is handy. I usually use it to help braid manes, but there's probably all sorts of ways you can use this.
*Fly spray.
*Curry comb, dandy brush, and a finishing brush.
*Mane and tail comb/brush.
*Hoof pick. 
*Hoof paint. (If that's what it's called...my mind just went blank lol!)
*Rubber bands for braiding. 
*And more. The internet has tons of good ideas for making your horse look perfect on show day, the ones above are just what I usually use.

*TACKING UP:*

*Halter
*Bridle
*Saddle
*Saddle pad
*Lead rope
*Any other things you may need

*ETC:*

*Bobby and safety pins
*Awesomeness

And HAVE FUN! Remember, it's for fun, not so you can win! (Even though winning is a lot of fun, too :wink: :lol


----------



## sparrowrider (Oct 18, 2011)

Wow, thanks! Cinder, that mental list is the kind of thing I was looking for. I have a copy of Centered Riding and I also have a copy of Hunter Seat Equitation coming in the mail.

We've been doing some work over ground poles, at the walk and at the trot, which is fun. I have a lot of work to do! And don't worry -- I'm not thinking about all this so much while I'm actually riding. I'm just a list maker.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm glad I helped! I also recommed the book "Complete Horse Riding Manual" with a picture of a person riding a white horse on the cover. It's a great book and it talks about setting goals and mentally preparing yourself for riding which I think you'd find useful.


----------



## sparrowrider (Oct 18, 2011)

Well, I had my lesson today and I wish I had video but nobody was around to be able to take any. Worked on posting, steering and maintaining the trot all the way around the arena. I managed to stay in two-point at a walk twice around, and posted twice around without having to sit. Hook is starting to really respond to me a lot better. I think my signals are getting less confusing plus he has a bit more respect for me. We had a great day. At the end I spent some time walking without stirrups and also worked on trying to point my toes more forward. I think I have a separate thread question on that. We trotted over ground poles which gives me the biggest kick -- so much fun.

Cinder, I got a copy of the Complete Horse Riding Manual at the library today!

My instructor said a goal is to canter by Thanksgiving. I think I'm also adding a group lesson every 2-3 weeks when I can afford it because I must get more time in


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

You're doing good so far, and tell me if you find that book helpful! 

If you'd like some critique get some good pictures or a video and post it in the critique section. You might get a better idea of some of the posture things you have to work on that way.


----------



## sparrowrider (Oct 18, 2011)

So far the book is good. It seems a bit... pedantic? in the beginner riding section, like it says "your lesson WILL go this and that way," and that's not exactly what mine were like, so it's not that helpful. But the parts beyond that look much better. I like the grids and skills and ideas. I need to spend some good time with it.

I'm going riding tomorrow night! I'm adding a second private lesson every other week.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Lists and goals are great, and they can be helpful if you need to look back at where you were so you can see where you are now. But be careful of spending so much time with all that, that you miss out on being able to just enjoy riding your ride on your horse today!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

sparrowrider said:


> Well, I had my lesson today and I wish I had video but nobody was around to be able to take any. Worked on posting, steering and maintaining the trot all the way around the arena. I managed to stay in two-point at a walk twice around, and posted twice around without having to sit. Hook is starting to really respond to me a lot better. I think my signals are getting less confusing plus he has a bit more respect for me. We had a great day. At the end I spent some time walking without stirrups and also worked on trying to point my toes more forward. I think I have a separate thread question on that. We trotted over ground poles which gives me the biggest kick -- so much fun.
> 
> Cinder, I got a copy of the Complete Horse Riding Manual at the library today!
> 
> My instructor said a goal is to canter by Thanksgiving.* I think I'm also adding a group lesson every 2-3 weeks when I can afford it because I must get more time in*


 

[email protected]! Now you're hooked! And you'll never be free! watch the dollar signs floating out the window!


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Yeah, it gets better! I really like the exercises it includes.

You may want to consider taking group lessons instead of private lessons after you've been riding a while, they're more affordable. To see the benefits and the drawbacks of this there's a whole thread going on somewhere on people's preferences.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

After many years of horseownership I've learned to stop setting goals and cherish the moments. Keeping a journal will allow you to look back at your accomplishments. These are what bring your forward to the next success, however small.


----------



## sparrowrider (Oct 18, 2011)

I promise I'm not thinking about checklists in my head while I ride. I'm just a list-maker; it helps me to enjoy activities when I'm not actively participating in them. Know what I mean? 

I'm doing two private lessons for now at a discount. There is a group that's just a little ahead of me, and which I might join, but I'd like a few more weeks on my own, I think.

The thing I mentioned earlier about toe turn-out, I think is because I was trying just to point my toes in instead of turning from the hip. I'm going to test that tonight.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

With the toe turning thing, sometimes toes pointed toward the horse indicates gripping with the knee. Toes pointed out (but not too much) would indicate a more correct upper leg/thigh grip. Someone tell me if I'm way off base here or wrong, as I know I might be wrong here.


----------



## Opus (Jan 3, 2011)

I agree about setting small goals. I try to give my trainer a small list of goals every 6 months so she knows which direction to go with me. Back in May I sent her the following goals:

-- Able to WTC solidly. (Getting there)
-- Better transitions. (YES! This I've accomplished.)
-- Do a local flat show in Aug-Sept. (Now aiming for Feb-March)
-- Be able to do a short 18" course in lessons by end of December. (See Goal No. 1. Although it may still happen, if only at a trot.)

BUT -- there's been a lot going on with me at work, summer camps at the barn meant no lessons for about a month (I did hacks instead), my trainer moved barns, all the schoolies I were riding were left at the old barn, and for the past month I've been learning to ride a new horse. And I love him to pieces, but he's a bit quicker than the old WP QH mare I was riding before. 

Then again, I don't really mind that I'm not quite where I want to be. I decided early on to be fluid with riding, knowing that I'm older and heavier and def. out of shape. And because I have a 50-60 hour a week job, unlike when I was riding in college. I do push myself, don't get me wrong, but I don't want to put so much pressure on myself that it stops being fun.


----------



## sparrowrider (Oct 18, 2011)

I had a great ride tonight. Leg position is getting better, posting is getting easier, it's all sort of clicking and I can post around the arena four times even in my "bad" direction. Thanks for all the input, everyone!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

woo hoo!


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Sparrow - I realize planning, goals and attainment are the staples of modern life but in horse riding you are dealing with two organisms which don't write down lists of aims and acheivments.

The first organism over which you have very little control is the part of your brain which directs the reflexes back to the horse between your thighs. Its the bit which keeps you in the saddle. You may think you told that muscle which prevented you from falling to perform that twitch - but your conscious brain had very little to do with the response. By the time you had thought what to do, if you hadn't reacted instantly - before you could even think of what to do, then you'd have been on the floor. 

You will learn to ride by rote - constant repetition and not by conscious brain power. So the timing of any acheivment is not within your power. Be patient. Ride as often as you can and once you can sit to walk, trot and canter, then ride as many horses as you can find in the riding centre.
Incidentally don't try riding a friend's horse yet - that's another can of worms.

Secondly - there is that 600 kg hunk of muscle, blood and bone on which you are sitting. It is an animal with a mind of its own and it doesn't read or write. But within a few minutes of your sitting on its back, the creature has you sussed. If it weren't a school horse, then it would have you off in an instant. Be nice to it and take a few tidbits in your pocket and hide them from the instructor.

Lastly , I should mention that you are a 32 year old lady. You are going to struggle when competing with a 16 old girl, the daughter of a farmer who has been riding her own pony since she was 4. Over the years her body has adapted to the stresses and strains of riding. She'll have a strong pelvic floor, flexible ham strings and well developed muscles in the lower back. She'll have no fear. She has already been there, seen it and done it and has earned the Tee shirt. Just watch and learn, you can't compete.

All you have to do to become a passable jockey is ride, ride, ride - as often as you can. And get ready to fall off - that is only a question of time too.

Most importantly enjoy this wonderful sport - it is a game, a relaxation.
It is also a marathon, as you will find out.

PS Taking Pilates lessons will help.


----------



## catsandhorses (Aug 6, 2011)

Funny, I didn't start jumping regularly until my 30's and it NEVER occurred to me that I COULDN'T compete against some teenager who has been riding since diapers. Maybe I'm naive!  Other than that I agree wholeheartedly with everything Barry said - right down to the pilates (though I prefer yoga) 

As for goals, I am like you - I need to work towards something. If I leave a lesson and my coach hasn't said "work on X" I'll ask "What is my homework for this week?" and that becomes my small goal.

I think competitions are perfect for giving one a sense of accomplishment. I have had only a few opportunities to compete so far but my first goal was to compete 2'6" hunter- which I did even though I'm sure my coach wouldn't have cared if I wanted to kick it back to 2'3" or even 2'. Then my goal was to survive a season of hunting in Ireland...I'm still here so that box gets checked. Then my goal was to first survive an open level hunter trial (done) and secondly to complete all obstacles (done) and finally to do a clear round (had to circle back on 2 jumps - one brush and one double steeplechase - killers, both of them). Point is that they were all stretch goals allowing me to figure out what little goals I need to reach to get there. This way all those exercises in the arena have a purpose and I'm not just going through the motions.


----------

